
Show HN: Google Reader plugin for Sublime Text 2 - speg
https://github.com/speg/SublimeGReader
======
speg
My first attempt at "shipping" anything. Just a little plugin that checks your
news feeds while you're in Sublime!

Currently does not support ST3 :(

